# Kindle App Available



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

The Kindle app is up on the iPad store.  Now we can all stop worrying 

Tracey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heading over to get it now...Thanks!



Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ooo interesting that it's the same app for both iphone and ipad.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Got it


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> ooo interesting that it's the same app for both iphone and ipad.


Just optimized for the iPad it says ?


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

The iPad screenshots look lovely (but I think we've seen them before on Amazon.com)

Just one more sleep!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, a "+" means it works for both?

Betsy


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

It's a universal binary. Yay.


----------

